# Fur composers only



## Lyxen (Jan 31, 2009)

MUSIC REVIEW THREAD
so all you do is post a submission and give a review to the one before you. 
don't say thanks in this thread. pm

this has got to be my favorite composition, I used only the 3xosc with mods

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1944831


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmm, sounds like a cross between Aphex Twin, DJ Tiesto, and old-school Nintendo. Not bad.


Here's my submission:
http://soundclick.com/share?songid=7081866

It's called Plasma


----------



## Equium (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm afraid I've never liked electronica or techno, but I see no reason that can't go in a dance club. Sounds professionally made, and has all the aspects I would expect from such a track.

And you can have this. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1797397/


----------



## SkylerPony (Feb 2, 2009)

Dancing by Equium is a nice peice, only spoiled by poor quality samples I think.
Would love to get my hooves on it and play about with it myself.

My music falls along the lines of Equium's submissions.
Here's mine: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1729104/


----------



## Equium (Feb 2, 2009)

Loving that, Skyler. A very easy piece to lose yourself in and just lie down, and feel lifted from the bed. Some excellent chord arrangements and clever instrumentation creates a very dream-like ambience.

Me again? Take Ira, from my 7 Sins Suite.. (I'm afraid it's lacking superior sound quality again, as I have only basic recording software.)


----------



## Martin Fox (Feb 2, 2009)

Kewl.

My contribution: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1941406/


----------



## beyondspecies (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice piece. It's uplifting, and it falls into the type of electronic music I listen to. It is comparable to some of Paul Van Dyk's stuff.

I'm just gonna post a link to all my stuff. Review is optional since I already submitted one.

www.soundclick.com/synthninja


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 2, 2009)

"The Rising" from your stuff sounds really awesome.. its really well made.. X3

As for mine..  X3
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1906112/


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 6, 2009)

i like the strings and beat, takes a little while to grow, if you threw an arp in would make it have something to chill back on.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1957688


----------



## Sedit (Feb 13, 2009)

Being as I really know nothing of the genre above, it's hard for me to really analyze and truly comment on, since I really have no idea what I'm talking about.  I DO like the sound of that melodic synth that comes in around 14seconds.  It reminds me of the tone generators in my old Sega Master System....which is a good thing in my opinion!

Now, heres mine....
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1992162
I've a feeling I'll be on equal footing here in terms of analysis, seeing as what I'm doing is a totally different genre than what seems to be the norm in this thread (which should make this interesting, I'd think!).


----------

